# [SOLVED] Dell Inspiron 15 (N5030) keyboard/trackpad not working.



## vwhatizthiz (Oct 29, 2010)

So my uncle asked that I fix his laptop. The laptop was not recognizing the HDD, so I determined that the HDD was fried, so I ordered a new one.

So today I got the Windows 7 x64 CDs from Dell to install, as well as the driver utilities CD. Following instructions, I installed Windows 7, and then put it in the driver utilities CD, installed chipset, graphics, audio, etc.

However, despite installing all these drivers, the touchpad and keyboard do not work. I was forced to use a external USB mouse and keyboard (even when first installing Windows 7 to input the name and whatnot). I've look on the Dell website and installed the touchpad driver. However, the touchpad and keyboard still do not work. I've tried going into Control Panel, but still, nothing.

What should I do? I'm worried perhaps when opening up the laptop to install the HDD, the keyboard/mouse connections(?) were messed up, since this was actually my dad that installed the HDD and not me. So I'm not sure if he did something wrong.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 15 (N5030) keyboard/trackpad not working.*

It is possible that the cables are not seated properly. The keyboard would have been removed in order to replace the hard drive.

I would suggest checking the cables.

Inspiron N5030 Service Guide


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 15 (N5030) keyboard/trackpad not working.*

First try to download the driver for the keyboard. 

If the keyboard works after the driver install check your keyboard for a touchpad lock key. On the Dell Inspiron its next to the media player controls. (White icon with an "X" on the touchpad.)

If the drivers do not work for the laptop then I recommend re-opening the computer and checking all connections, as somthing could have came loose.


----------



## vwhatizthiz (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 15 (N5030) keyboard/trackpad not working.*

Thanks all. I cracked open the computer and noticed the cables for the touchpad and keyboard were not plugged in. After a lot of fiddling around, I was able to plug them in and both parts started working.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 15 (N5030) keyboard/trackpad not working.*

Glad you got it working! If you could please mark this topic as: [SOLVED] using the thread tools!


----------

